# Transducer worth it?



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Haha glad to hear there is more people with the same thought process, I figured there are plenty of people who don’t use a transducer. Just wanted to make sure I wasn’t crazy


----------



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

I had one that I installed on my gheenoe, but I don't want to put any more holes in HB. Wasn't worth it.


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Yeah that’s definitely another thing for me I am not really interested in drilling holes back there haha


----------



## NativeBone (Aug 16, 2017)

I have the Simrad-use for maps only, no transducer for the same reasons above


----------



## JT McStravic (Jun 5, 2018)

Sweet looks like it’s settled then!


----------



## GG34 (May 2, 2014)

I have a humminbird that I bought for the charts only as well. They swapped out the traditional transducer for a shoot through transducer. No holes. I haven't installed it yet but that may be an option.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

I am a big fan of a ducer in unknown water particularly in the winter. Finding cuts and holes in the bottom is a game changer when the bite gets iffy.


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm another member of the no-transducer club. I rarely fish water more than 3 ft deep and the only feature I miss is water temperature. If I were to venture into deeper water, I'd probably hook up a transducer.


----------



## Cam (Apr 5, 2017)

Where we fish visibility is often a foot so even shallow they are nice. Side scan can be particularly useful in shallow water.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

I'm considering one with the plotter only. No need for a transducer when running a tunnel. I just want to lay down some tracks I can follow consistently.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Sounds like a really expensive chart file w/ o transducer. there has to be a better way . Must be a skinny trick. I ve never heard of such. With all the smart phones out there ,it shouldn’t be rocket surgery Shoot thru would provide best of both worlds 
Very rarely use my electronics while salty , mostly inshore striper fishing. I’m learning everyday


----------



## 321nole (Jan 11, 2016)

Tarpon Nole said:


> I have an elite 9ti that I use just for charts. I never installed the transducer for the same reasons you stated.
> 
> That being said, the side scan is great for fishing deeper water if you are into that sort of stuff. Finding tarpon under a bridge or snook under a dick is almost unfair with that thing


interesting, never thought to look there for snook..


lol


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

My thought exactly ^^^^. Couldn’t get the words out. Lol


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

321nole said:


> interesting, never thought to look there for snook..
> 
> 
> lol


If big bait = big fish, then...


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

The transducer on my tunnel is nearly worthless as far as seeing bottom. I like the water temp feature though.


----------



## Steve Jenkins (Feb 10, 2018)

I have always put both on. You put a switch on the dash to switch between them. Use thru hull running and the transom for actually looking around with side imaging. I also put an external antenna directly over the transom transducer. This ensures when you mark something on your graph and mark it as a weigh point you can return to it and not be several feet off the mark making your casts. 

Also when not graphing and actually fishing turn off the sonar so the fish don’t hear it in shallow water. You’d be surprised how loud sonar is.


----------



## SKINNYDIPPIN’ (Jul 25, 2018)

Im kind of inBetween on weather or not one is worth it. As others have said, knowing water temp and for unknown waters it’s a great tool but for most skiffs i think it might be a little bit overkill. I broke my transducer off a couple months ago (winds shifted and got stronger while retrieving solo and my boat was under the dock by the time I backed the trailer in) and haven’t reinstalled since and haven’t looked back.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I don't have anything up to date in the way of electronics on my old Maverick skiff - but two things I would hate to be without are my depth and temperture functions (on my ancient electronics they're separate...). The only thing I use the depth finder for is verifying I'm running where I should be in all circumstances - particularly at night.... 

Water temperatures are everything in the 'glades - at least all seasons except summer (when the water is so hot in the afternoon that I'm surprised whenever we get a bite in the interior... during almost any summer afternoon).... In winter, a degree or two warmer water may hold half the fish in a big area... Without that info I'd be very seriously handicapped...


----------



## GaG8tor (Jul 8, 2019)

I use Navionics mobile app for charts. Pretty amazing and a great value


----------

